# FW Warhammer Forge?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Are they discontinuing it? I've noticed several things missing from the website such as the landship and I've heard they may be dropping it. I love some of the models but have never got them before however I'm not considering getting some of my favourites in case they stop producing them.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

No clue, FW has been discontinuing low sellers though.


----------

